# Pls help, where to buy rubber molding around headlights



## Max_Power_75 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey guys
The black rubbery molding at the top of my headlight (the one that basically seals the hood with the headlight) has started getting bad.
I noticed that is attached to the headlights with clip so I want to believe that is replaceable...
Do you know if and where I can buy a new one?


----------



## Max_Power_75 (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Pls help, where to buy rubber molding around headlights (Max_Power_75)*

I think I found it, the part number for who even needs it, is 4B0941191A for the driver side and 4B0941192A for the passenger side.
Btw the V8s have different part numbers.
Here is the online catalog where I found the info:
http://members.cox.net/jmess5/A6C5PartsList.pdf
*Please let me know If you know where I can order this part number (other than the stealership) * 


_Modified by Max_Power_75 at 3:25 PM 4-22-2009_


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Pls help, where to buy rubber molding around headlights (Max_Power_75)*

I'd check out ECS Tuning. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by EK20 at 1:59 AM 4-23-2009_


----------



## Max_Power_75 (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Pls help, where to buy rubber molding around headlights (EK20)*

It seems that they don't list it at their website...


----------

